# Online linux box.. where i can try some commands for practice?



## Duke (Jul 15, 2013)

i have been using SQL box in w3schools for sql practice, now i need to find a place to try linux commands on net without installing additional plugins.. as i am planning to practice it with offc pc.. no admin privs to install plugins/freewares.. do we have any websites where i could possibly practice some linux commands.?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 15, 2013)

Why lot try a live version of Linux?


----------



## Naveen.S (Jul 15, 2013)

Try _simpleshell.com _and *cb.vu*


----------



## fz8975 (Jul 15, 2013)

compileonline.com   >>UNIX SHELL


----------



## Duke (Jul 16, 2013)

i  did mention that am planning to use offc pc.. where you can't use.. USB'z & CDROM etc.. 




harshilsharma63 said:


> Why lot try a live version of Linux?



ty ..  simpleshell is awesome except that 15 min timeout but still great 



Naveen.S said:


> Try _simpleshell.com _and *cb.vu*



Man cb.vu is even more awesome.. ty mate 




Duke said:


> i  did mention that am planning to use offc pc.. where you can't use.. USB'z & CDROM etc..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Oct 4, 2013)

Use Cygwin. A trusted and widely used linux-on-windows environment.


----------



## prasad_h (Nov 23, 2013)

u can get a ubuntu terminal  for practice online at www.koding.com


----------

